# Available For Work in the Philly Metro Area and Southern NJ



## Stone Property (Nov 26, 2005)

We are available and need work in the Philly Metro and S. NJ areas. Currently have one ton dually with 9.2 V plow, Snow Blower, and a shoveler. We are fully insured (workmans comp and 1 mill liablity).

Thanks,
Ryan Coleman
Stone Property Landscaping and Snow Removal, LLC
856-718-5385
267-474-8410
[email protected]


----------

